# Do You Think Megan Fox Is Attactive?



## ilovehuhu (Jun 29, 2009)

A photo of her

I dont understand why so many people think megan fox is attractive..


----------



## Darla (Jun 29, 2009)

I dunno, cute face, girl next door, looks good in jeans, kind of curvy if you like that kind of thing (mind you I know nothing about her or what shows she is on)


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think she is pretty but most of the time she looks greasy.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, definitely. I don't get her popularity though. Usually I hate her makeup. Her foundation looks so heavy(which makes me think she's covering bad skin), and quite often it's bronzer overload.


----------



## esha (Jun 29, 2009)

Yea, I think she's really good looking. She looks exotic looking with her blue eyes and dark hair.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 29, 2009)

The girl is gorgeous.

The first time I saw her was when I watch the Transformer movie. I knew she was going to be a star.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 29, 2009)

I think she's one of the most beautiful women in Hollywood.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, definitely. I don't get her popularity though. Usually I hate her makeup. Her foundation looks so heavy(which makes me think she's covering bad skin), and quite often it's bronzer overload. That's what I don't understand either. I think she's quite gorgeous and with her tan skin and dark shiny locks her blue eyes are just mesmerizing. However, I've seen some photos of very zoomed closeups of her face and it almost looks like she had very bad acne at some time.


----------



## LIVINGcute (Jun 29, 2009)

I had this same conversation yesterday with my guy buddies. I personally think she's super hot, but one of my friends said she looks like a cat.

~Cindy

LIVINGcute | Everything Cute, Cute Fashion, Cute Gadgets, Cute Beauty Tips, Cute Home Styling, Random Cuteness


----------



## LilDee (Jun 29, 2009)

I think she's one of the hottest girls on earth! the new Angelina..

Speaking of which, she'd probably make a wonderful Laura Croft..


----------



## Geek (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw the new Transformers the other day. Whoa, Megan Fox is very pretty in that.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 29, 2009)

She's attractive but overrated in my book.


----------



## Andi (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG she is a goddess in my eyes! There are many beautiful women out there, but Megan Fox is sex on legs. Her face looks exotic, and I like the combo of dark hair and blue eyes. ThatÂ´s why I dyed my hair dark haha

IMO she is so much hotter than Angelina. Ok I know IÂ´m obsessed with Megan


----------



## amorris (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to agree, she is.. Exotic...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm obsessed with her



she's absolutely gorgeous and I love her personality, she doesn't give a crap about what people think about her and she doesn't try to impress anyone.


----------



## Saffia (Jun 29, 2009)

She _is_ pretty hot. Have you seen her running in slow motion in Transformers 2?

She's a bit slutty though, and not enough to turn me bisexual.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Saffia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She _is_ pretty hot. Have you seen her running in slow motion in Transformers 2?She's a bit slutty though, and not enough to turn me bisexual.

Just curious, how is she slutty?


----------



## Saffia (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just curious, how is she slutty? She acts slutty in both the Transformers movies?Either that, or she's a genuinely terrible actress.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes. Her eyes are her best feature and they contrast beautifully with her dark hair.

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she's one of the hottest girls on earth! the new Angelina.. Speaking of which, she'd probably make a wonderful Laura Croft..

She actually said she doesn't like being compared to Angelina and she already turned down the Lara Croft role in the new movie that's supposed to be being planned.

Originally Posted by *Saffia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She acts slutty in both the Transformers movies?Either that, or she's a genuinely terrible actress.

I don't think she was acting slutty in the movies. Plus her character is kind of a "bad girl turning into a good girl" , so I think she played the part okay.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Saffia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She acts slutty in both the Transformers movies?Either that, or she's a genuinely terrible actress.

I can see that but her playing something in a movie has nothing to do with her in real life.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Saffia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She acts slutty in both the Transformers movies?Either that, or she's a genuinely terrible actress.

I was thinking she just plays the roles she was given. If acting slutty is part of the role then so be it. Either way, were discussing her appearance, not her work.


----------



## jmaui02 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Megan Fox is very attractive and very sexy too.


----------



## Andi (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TOOFACED* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ppl say shes slutty cuz they wanna be her ditto! When a woman oozes sexuality like she does and shows some skin people are quick to call it "slutty"


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2009)

I think she's beautiful.

Not that into her personality but she is stunning.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Noir Sakura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She actually said she doesn't like being compared to Angelina and she already turned down the Lara Croft role in the new movie that's supposed to be being planned.

She turned the offer down? Good for her i guess




Lol, i didn't meen to actually compare them to eachother.. although i see my comment may have seemed that way





What i meant is i always thought Angelina was so hot (but they don't look alike).. And now here comes the new sexiest girl on earth who kind of took her place.. to me, in my humble little opinion



.. that makes sense.

And i think she would make an awesome sexy tough girl in movies like tomb raider and stuff.. But i guess she's kind of already doing that in Transformers





But OMG she IS hot.. totally my girl crush.. lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 29, 2009)

Source: Megan Fox

"If your idea of a role model is somebody who’s gonna preach to your kids that sex before marriage is wrong and cursing is wrong and women should be this and be that, then I’m not a role model. But if you want your girls to feel strong and intelligent and be outspoken and fight for what they think is right, then I want to be that type of role model, yeah.”

- Transformers hottie Megan Fox tells the Times of London

This is why I love her!


----------



## Roxie (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know what the big deal of her is. I don't understand it. I was looking at a picture of her the other day and I was just like.... 'I don't get?'

She is a great actress though.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 30, 2009)

She's not an unattractive girl but she's a bit overrated. There's nothing about her that really stands out. She could be any number of pretty girl-next-door types...

=/


----------



## internetchick (Jun 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She is a great actress though. I don't agree lol.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know how anyone could think she's NOT attractive!

I think she's pretty, she has so many different looks, I remember when I first saw her on Hope &amp; Faith, I thought she was beautiful.


----------



## bia910 (Jun 30, 2009)

i cannot understand how someone can say nothing about her stands out! she is drop dead gorgeous IMO


----------



## missmignonne (Jun 30, 2009)

I like Megan Fox. I mean, she is very pretty but this...



*this is gorgeous!!!*


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't agree lol.



Me either! She's really not a very good actress but she sure is nice to look at! lol


----------



## selscott08 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that Megan Fox is extremely beautiful. Did you know she's engaged to Brian Austin Green from 90210? I think she could do way better! She is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 1, 2009)

Totally overrated. Just another well displayed face in Hollywood. Time will tell how she evolves as an actress, but so far, I haven't seen a thing she is in because it appears she doesn't go for gold script wise yet.

I think she looks mean and rude and that lowers her beauty "score" in my opinion.

And I think I saw that she and BAG are broke up.


----------



## coco-nut (Jul 1, 2009)

I think she is verrry gorgeous and hands down very sexy in my honest, a very straight girl's opinion.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 1, 2009)

I think she is gorgeous!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 1, 2009)

When I described her to my mom several months ago, I told her "she is so pretty it's gross" lol. I dont like her personality very much though.


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't know anything about her personality, but she actually is the most beautiful woman I've seen.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bia910* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i cannot understand how someone can say nothing about her stands out! she is drop dead gorgeous IMO I didn't say she wasn't attractive, just that she's attractive in a generic way.Which is true...


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 2, 2009)

I Think Shes so DAYUM SEXY lol Her body &amp; face is BANGIN Not a Lesbo But My Goodness HA whether shes a good actress or not or whether shes a slut or not whatever dude I'll watch whatever movie shes in ON MUTE lol haha Yeah shes that hott


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think she looks HOT in the transformers movie (first one) when she is bending over the car to help fix it.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Think Shes so DAYUM SEXY lol Her body &amp; face is BANGIN Not a Lesbo But My Goodness HA whether shes a good actress or not or whether shes a slut or not whatever dude I'll watch whatever movie shes in ON MUTE lol haha Yeah shes that hott lol I totally agree!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah she has dem eyes that make u wanna just bite er..lol!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 3, 2009)

To me shes not that hott. Shes pretty at times but I agree with someone else who said that she looks greasy. Idk, i just dont get it.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 3, 2009)

She is effin' gorgeous! Especially since the lips were plumped up a bit. The girl is smokin'. Having said that, in Transformers 2 she was totally overdoing the sexpot role. Who in the hell airbrushes a bike like that?? C'mon!!!! Every scene she was puckering her lips up and it was so obvious that she was trying so hard to be hot, it was just sickening. Plus she comes across kinda b*tchy.

Originally Posted by *makeupbymonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think shes so dayum sexy lol her body &amp; face is bangin not a lesbo but my goodness ha whether shes a good actress or not or whether shes a slut or not whatever dude i'll watch whatever movie shes in on mute lol haha yeah shes that hott lol


----------



## dolsgirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes. She's definitely got it going on. My husband goes ga ga over her &amp; that'll fill the theater seats &amp; that's all the big wigs care about.


----------



## 7777 (Jul 3, 2009)

I think she really attractive!!


----------



## NYchic (Jul 3, 2009)

I think she is very attractive but don't like all those tattoes.

And she has had work done, like almost everyone in Hollywood. Look at the before and after pics and tell me you don't think she had some surgery done?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 3, 2009)

Idk, it seems almost like the first photo was altered. I know the nose is different but other than that it just looks like makeup differences and that she lost her babyface.


----------



## Karren (Jul 3, 2009)

I saw Transformers 2 last night ans she looked pretty hot to me.. And greasy.. Lol @ Emily!!


----------



## NYchic (Jul 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Idk, it seems almost like the first photo was altered. I know the nose is different but other than that it just looks like makeup differences and that she lost her babyface. There are a lot of other photos of her before. Her nose looks very different and her lips are poutier now too. I think she's definitely had work done. I don't blame her, almost everyone in Hollywood does it and HECK if I had the $$$, I would do some things too LOL

I think the biggest difference is the nose, rhinoplasty is very popular in Hollywood.

A lot of actresses including Angelina Jolie, Jen Aniston, Ashley Simpson, Ashley Tisdale and many others who deny it but you can so tell have gotten their noses done.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 3, 2009)

She's not all that ...make up as we ALL know can make anybody look better than they do au natural!


----------



## mrs_n9ne (Jul 4, 2009)

She kinda annoys me, so that ruins it for me.

She's isn't necessarily _unattractive_, but there's something about her... it just. bothers me. lol.

+ she seems to have a bit of an ego, which I never find sexy. Confidence is one thing, but to me she comes across a bit arrogant. I dunno. Maybe I'm crazy. =p


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mrs_n9ne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She kinda annoys me, so that ruins it for me.She's isn't necessarily _unattractive_, but there's something about her... it just. bothers me. lol.

+ she seems to have a bit of an ego, which I never find sexy. Confidence is one thing, but to me she comes across a bit arrogant. I dunno. Maybe I'm crazy. =p

No, I'd agree with that...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *NYchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she is very attractive but don't like all those tattoes.
And she has had work done, like almost everyone in Hollywood. Look at the before and after pics and tell me you don't think she had some surgery done?

http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/p...rgery-2009.jpg

Her nose is the only thing that's a little different, she was like 14 in the before picture. She just grew out of her baby face.


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

She is no dog. And a good actress.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 6, 2009)

she is a babe.

with all the photoshop and makeup of course.

who knows about in real life.

i guess she has those weird toe looking thumbs though? eh






ya

lol

alien thumbs


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mollydolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she is a babe.with all the photoshop and makeup of course.

who knows about in real life.

i guess she has those weird toe looking thumbs though? eh

http://e9iwpq.bay.livefilestore.com/...T/thumbkj4.png

ya

lol

alien thumbs

Best post of the ENTIRE thread!


----------



## mahreez (Jul 6, 2009)

she's okay but i don't know why she's so popular


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 6, 2009)

I forgot about her freaky thumbs lol!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 6, 2009)

Nobody's perfect lol but she sure comes damn close!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Idk, it seems almost like the first photo was altered. I know the nose is different but other than that it just looks like makeup differences and that she lost her babyface. Yeah, her nose is different. I have seen high school pictures though, and she looked pretty much the same as now. I think she is gorgeous, but I would rather look like your everyday girl. Just normal.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 6, 2009)

lol I heard about those thumbs toes whatever but Man SERIOUSLy &amp; Honestly Aint nobody BUT the haters looking at her thumbs lol and thats real!!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think any who notices her thumbs are haters; that's usually a term thrown out by people upset that someone doesn't agree with them.

I think the people who notice the thumbs are just observant. I never notice them because I never paid that much attention to the child but I know plenty of people who would do a scan and see everything unusual about anyone. I , however, am typically in the dark, lol!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont notice her thumbs, because I aint spittin on her. She is a woman, I can find something positive to say about every woman. Is she hot? IMO no, I dont care for the porn look, she's a mouth breevah, I hate that. So...two thumbs down.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 7, 2009)

She's really hot - I give her that (minus her thumbs).

But I wouldn't be caught quoting her - I find her personality to a big pile of shiit.

Which in turn, whatever she says is verbal diarrhea.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2009)

lol those thumbs are super creepy!


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 7, 2009)

I think she's pretty, but in all honesty, her toe-thumbs really skeeve me out...


----------



## Tyari (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Idk, it seems almost like the first photo was altered. I know the nose is different but other than that it just looks like makeup differences and that she lost her babyface. I agree. I think the only thing she may have had done is her lips. 
http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/ar...x_big_lips.jpg

Originally Posted by *mollydolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she is a babe.with all the photoshop and makeup of course.

who knows about in real life.

i guess she has those weird toe looking thumbs though? eh

http://e9iwpq.bay.livefilestore.com/...T/thumbkj4.png

ya

lol

alien thumbs

haha! She does, huh? My brother told me about that!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2009)

Hot or not, I guess it's safe to say she's at least popular enough to have us talking about her for so long lol. Just look at this thread!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hot or not, I guess it's safe to say she's at least popular enough to have us talking about her for so long lol. Just look at this thread! That's what I was thinking! I didn't think it would last this long.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 7, 2009)

I think she is amazing, If I could look like anyone i would probably choose her!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think she is so gorgeous, but there is something off putting about her. I can't put my finger on it though.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think any who notices her thumbs are haters; that's usually a term thrown out by people upset that someone doesn't agree with them.I think the people who notice the thumbs are just observant. I never notice them because I never paid that much attention to the child but I know plenty of people who would do a scan and see everything unusual about anyone. I , however, am typically in the dark, lol!


lol so funny Oh btw I didnt say the Haters notice lol Of course everyone notices I said looking As in consentrating only on Ya thats a hater

And Adrienne I totally agree this thread is long lol Love Megan


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But I wouldn't be caught quoting her - I find her personality to a big pile of shiit. lmao! i've promised myself that i'm not going to read any more interviews of her because she says stupid things a LOT. Like the other week she was criticising the producer of Transformers because his films don't have any room for 'real acting' and it's like hey, don't bite the hand that feeds you, he did give you a job at the end of the day, she didn't have to accept the role.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 8, 2009)

On bisexuality: "I think people are born bisexual and then make subconscious choices based on the pressures of society. I have no question in my mind about being bisexual. But I'm also a hypocrite: I would never date a girl who was bisexual, because that means they also sleep with men, and men are so dirty that I'd never want to sleep with a girl who had slept with a man." - *Esquire*



On the beauty of Olivia Wilde: "I mean, I could see myself in a relationship with a girl - Olivia Wilde is so sexy she makes me want to strangle a mountain ox with my bare hands. She's mesmerizing." - *GQ*



On the difference between her and Scarlett Johansson: "I don't want to have to be like a Scarlett Johansson â€“ who I have nothing against, but I don't want to have to go on talk shows and pull out every single SAT word I've ever learned to prove, like, 'Take me seriously, I am intelligent, I can speak.' I don't want to have to do that. I resent having to prove that I'm not a retard â€“ but I do. And part of it is my own fault." - *Esquire*



On her sex drive: "I have the libido of a 15-year-old boy." - *FHM*



On her acting talents: "I'm terrible in [the first 'Transformers' movie]. It's my first real movie and it's not honest and not realistic. The movie wasn't bad, I just wasn't proud about what I did... If I really buckle down, I think one day I could be a very good actress. But so far, I haven't done anything yet." - *Entertainment Weekly*



On the media's coverage of her life: "The other day I said I eat a lot of cake and that was the top story on Yahoo." - *GQ*



On modesty and vengeance: "Well, I wasn't topless. I had booby stickers on. They make these silicone stickers that go on over your nipple. If I'd been actually topless, I would have sued someone. But that's a really unfortunate thing that happened. I know who [alerted the paparazzi] and I never did anything about it. It's her karma to deal with, not mine." - *Entertainment Weekly*



On digestive curiosities: "If you eat Chinese food, your farts come out like Chinese food. If you eat Mexican food, your farts come out like Mexican food. And milk, it's likeâ€”you can smell the warmth in the fart. My wardrobe on 'Transformers' always smells like farts, and I have no idea why." - *GQ*



On Angelina: "[Angelina Jolie] always seems otherworldly in her power and her confidence. I'm sure she has no idea who I am. But if I were her, I'd be like, 'Who the f--- is this little bulls--- brat who was in 'Transformers' that's going to be the next me?' I don't want to meet her; I'd be embarrassed." - *Entertainment Weekly*



On her less attractive qualities: "I'm horrible to live with. I don't clean. My clothes end up wherever I take them off. I forget to flush the toilet. Friends will tell me, 'Megan, you totally pinched a loaf in my toilet and didn't flush.'" - *FHM*


----------



## Solimar (Jul 8, 2009)

I think she is way too done up and fake looking to be attractive to me.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 8, 2009)

that's gross. i hate it when girls talk about pooping.

it just reminds me of cosmetology cuz the little sluts would always talk to boys about pooping and um penis sizes about their exes and how they "need to get f***ed this weekend" and it was just unfeminine and dirty and trashy sounding.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 8, 2009)

I still love her.




I love that she talks about whatever she wants, whenever she wants and doesn't give a shit about what people are going to think. She doesn't pretend to be something she isn't like most of the girls in Hollywood, she is who she is and that's why I like her.


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think she has good curvy figure...looks sexy.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah she's a pretty girl.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah she's a little hotty!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

Shes cute but I dont think shes like, the most beautiful woman in the world. She seems a little arrogant too


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, yeah, she might not be the most beautiful woman in the world, but her looks correspond to my ideal type of beauty: dark hair and blue eyes, a pretty nose and mouth...Do you think her mouth is natural? She seems too young to have done anything to her face, but her lips are a bit too plump...Don't know, who cares, really? She's in Hollowood and doesn't give a damn about us talking about her!

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still love her.



I love that she talks about whatever she wants, whenever she wants and doesn't give a shit about what people are going to think. She doesn't pretend to be something she isn't like most of the girls in Hollywood, she is who she is and that's why I like her.



I read the bits 'n pieces that Dixiewolf posted and I like what she says. She's funny, her talks about poop and farts are amusing, not gross....She can be the worst ***** in the world but does not come across that way, to me...


----------



## ProperlyMadeUp (Jul 16, 2009)

She's gorgeous to me. *shrugs*


----------

